# Brokerage fees for NASDAQ shares?



## honestjohn (7 June 2010)

Hi
This is my 1st ASF post so I hope I'm in the right place ! I have some NASDAQ
shares, acquired through an employee SPP, that I am now looking to sell. I have been quoted brokerage fees by Commsec that appear to be extremely expensive (0.825% vs 0.12% for my ASX trades), and was wondering if any ASF members know of any brokers (other than Etrade) offering cheaper rates?


----------



## Aerobleu (10 August 2010)

I'm very happy with Zecco. Trades are only $4.50


----------



## jackjones (1 November 2010)

do zecco take international accounts? ie. can I open one from Aus?

edit: apparently they do. the rates had me wondering if it could be true. I'm currently paying 15$ min for US options trades, cheers!


----------



## OllieG (12 November 2010)

Can you need US addresses or anything like that to open an account? I am really interested in direct market trading of US stocks, as I'm sick of the CFD providers here in Australia - especially since IG started charging for credit card deposits. 

In any case, I thought you needed a US address.


----------

